# Capture photo with nikon d70s is it possible?



## EDISON BRAZIL (Apr 8, 2015)

I use a D 7000 Nikon câmera and it Works well, but I have I Nikon d70s (old câmera) and I d like to know if is possible to capture pictures with it


----------



## clee01l (Apr 8, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.  Nikon does not support tethering in their SDK.  Adobe needs to rely upon Nikon's SDK to interface with the camera device. 
https://sdk.nikonimaging.com/apply/

If you shoot Raw NEFs, LR will import these just fine from the camera card.


----------

